# Teneriffa - Angelpapiere



## PetriHelix (26. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die SuFu bemüht, komme aber nicht wirklich weiter. 

Wir fliegen Samstag nach Teneriffa und ich werde eine Spinnrute mit ins Gepäck legen. 

Nun habe ich an diversen Stellen Infos zu den Lizenzen gelesen. Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob diese Infos noch aktuell sind. 

Kann jemand von Euch bestätigen, dass diese Infos korrekt sind (vor allem die Adresse vom Amt)

http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/angellizenz_teneriffa.html

Kennt einer von Euch die Öffnungszeiten? Im Netz habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Trickyfisher (27. August 2015)

*AW: Teneriffa - Angelpapiere*

Hi, zumindest vor 2 Jahren wars noch dieselbe, hab mir meine Lizenz damals dort geholt.
Öffnungszeiten weiß ich jetzt nimma genau, aber halt so, als ob du zuhause auf ein Amt gehst, also eher am Vormittag.
Wo fährst du den hin?
Ich war im Juli auf Teneriffa, Playa san Juan, das ist im Süden kurz vor Los Gigantes.
Ich hab von den Klippen aus gefischt und war gar net schlecht.
Viel Spaß
Johannes


----------



## PetriHelix (28. August 2015)

*AW: Teneriffa - Angelpapiere*

Unser Hotel liegt an der Costa Adeje. Wir haben aber für den gesamten Zeitraum ein Auto zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trickyfisher (28. August 2015)

*AW: Teneriffa - Angelpapiere*

Hi Angeln kannst du eigentlich ueberall gut, wo du Felsen oder eine Mole hast und bereits tieferes Wasser erriechen kannst.
Ich habe in der nacht von den Klippen aus geangelt, 360cm lange Telerute mit wG60gr., Rolle mit 35er schnur, 4er Haken und als Koeder einen Shrimp mit der Koedernadel aufgezogen (unbedingt mitnehmen) und dazu noch ein stueck Kalamarie, das dann einfach mit einen 15gr. Knicklichtschwimmer rausgeknallt.
Gefangen habe ich Meerbrassen bis gut 40cm.
Wenns Dickfisch haben willst, geht auch gut ein toter Koederfisch am Grund oder lebend mit Schwimmer, besonders wenn du am grund fischt, gehen da aber gerne Rochen drauf, da brauchst du dann das staerkste moegliche Geraet, um die rauszubekommen.
Wenn du Bootangeln willst:
Von Los Christianos aus mit der "Crescant Wave" oder so aehnlich, findest du sofort, gleich links von Strand.
Ist zwar ein typisches Touriboot, wo 10 mann draufgepakt werden, dann wird erstmal 1.5h geschleppt und dann Grundgeangelt. Unterschied zu anderen Booten: Auf den meisten Touribooten bekommst du eine Grundangel mit kleinen Kalamarie Koeder und angeln auf Minizeugs. Dort bekommst du einen 50lps Knueppel mit riesen Multi und ganzer Makrele und angelst auf Rochen und Grundhaie. Habe ich 2 mal gemacht, erste Tour 2 Rochen mit ca. 40Kg, zweite Tour ein Rochen und ein Hai mit 1.5m (gehen Alle wieder zurueck) ist echt Hammer.
Magst du es lieber individuel, dann schau mal www.kanarenfisch.de. Das ist unser Vermieter von Playa san Juan (Frank March), der hat ein eigenes Boot, 6.5m lang, 90Ps, damit faehrt er mit dir um 100 Euro 6h fischen.
Ich muss allerdings sagen, das Geraet an Board ist ein bischen "undersized", einen grossen Tunfisch moechte ich da nicht unbedingt dranbekommen, aber fuer einen Bonito, Barracuda, Dolphin oder ein paar leckere Barschartige beim Grundfischen reichts allemal.
Viel spass schon mal
Johannes


----------



## Trickyfisher (28. August 2015)

*AW: Teneriffa - Angelpapiere*

Ich seh gerade, Costa Adeje ist eh genau die Ecke, wo wir auch waren.
UNBEDINGT die Masca Schlucht runtergehen, ist der absolute Hammer. Du faehrst am besten mit den Taxi von Los Gigantes nach Masca (25 Euro), gehst dort die Schlucht runter, dauert ca. 3-4h, und faehrst vom Ende mit den Boot wieder zurueck nach Los Gigantes (davor in Los Gigantes buchen).
Aber Achtung, die Tour ist nur etwas fuer Leute, die gut zu Fuss sind, der Weg ist sehr steil, oftmals muss man Klettern und es wird richtig heiss.
Daher frueh los ud unbedingt geeignete Schuhe und genug Wasser mitnehmen.
Ach ja, auf den Teide rauf fahren versteht sich von selbst, ist ein absolutes muss.
Viel Spass
Johannes


----------



## PetriHelix (28. August 2015)

*AW: Teneriffa - Angelpapiere*

Danke für die Tips... Mal sehen was läuft wenn wir dort sind. 

Bzgl. Angeln habe ich mich auf das reine Spinnangeln festgelegt. Naturköder werde ich nicht fischen. Habe Wobbler, Blinker und Gummi im Koffer.


----------

